# sub and phase



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

When you're trying to get the correct phase setting...

In a stereo set-up, it has to be phase with the front speaker in mind.

However, what speaker should you keep in mind in a multichannel system with front, back and /or side speakers?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Obviously the sub can’t be in phase with every speaker in a multi-channel system. People typically just set it for the two front speakers, same as with a stereo system.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

It makes sense unless someone got two subs. In that case I supposed one could be in phse with the front loudspeaker while the other would be with the back ones.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ideally, all speakers want to be mechanically in phase, although electrically they wont be in phase with each other. In a multichannel system (as I understand it), your front pair are your datum, and the electrical phase of all others is adjusted to match these. Your AVR's auto setup should take care of all the speakers, meaning your subs should have their phase adjusted so they are mechanically in phase with your front pair, then by default all the speakers.

If you had 2 subs, you would set them up individually to best match your front pair, so then by default they should end up in phase with each other, and all the other speakers in the system.


----------

